# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Сканер Gineus ColorPage HR-6

## Senjja

Всем респект!
Установил Сканер Gineus ColorPage HR-6 (рабочий 100% - работал у друга) на свой второй рабочий комп (Win XP SP2 - он у меня для всякой всячины - обкатки программ и т.д.). Диспетчер задач его видит (устройство работает нормально). Установил для него дрова для Win XP (скачал с сайта производителя). Программное обеспечение сканера (дрова) в виде утилиты  ScanManager (управление процессом сканирования) упорно не желает видеть сканер (Scanner not found). В области уведомлений иконки ScanManager тоже нет. В самом начале, когда устанавливал сканер, эта иконка появилась, но запросила установить программу обработки изображений. Установил Adobe Photoshop CS3. Сейчас иконки нет вообще. Через сканер к компу подключен принтер, т.е. схема подключения такая: от LPTпорта компа на сканер, затем к сканеру через такой же порт подключен принтер. Принтер печатает "за всю мазуту"). Не подскажете, как оживить сканер? :confused:
В BIOS в свойствах порта (Parallel Port Mode) переключил режим работы порта в соответствии с рекомендациями по работе сканера с SSP на EPP - ноль эмоций.
Кстати, попробовал установить дополнения к драйверам сканера с сайта производителя, так вот система выдает сообщение, что "файлы сканера не установлены"И? При том, что я их уже установил в Programs Files...

----------


## Cheechako

> ...уже установил в Programs Files...


Эт' как :confused: 
Судя по тому подключению к параллельному порту, сканер достаточно почтенного возраста, и ПО предназначено, скорее всего, для Win95/98 - ничего удивительного, если не работает ScanManager.
Не ясна также реакция устройства на попытку сканирования (если таковая предпринималась).
Из предполагаемых проблем - конфликт при подключении нескольких устройств через LPT/проблема с установкой драйвера (быть может, стоит посмотреть что-то вроде [1]/[2]).

----------


## Senjja

Спасибо за инфу. Пока проблему не решил.
Еще раз подчеркиваю, что драйвера скачал с сайта Genius для ХР. Кроме того, те же самые дрова мне дал приятель (у которого этот же сканер работал под ХР). Удалил все старое (дрова и оборудование из диспетчера устройств). Затем установил сначала дрова, потом подключил сканер, добавил в систему как новое оборудование. По прежнему Scanner not found. Реакции при попытке сканирования никакой.
P.S. Это я во вложениях пытался сканы прикрепить (последовательность действий и результат), но размер получился большой, не стал.

----------


## Senjja

Проблема с определением сканера как устройства решена. Вот в чем была проблема (http://www.genius.ru/articles.aspx?anum=40):
Т.е отключил от сканера принтер, ScanManager заработал. Но ведь не сканирует, зараза:rolleyes: Требует установки совместимой с ним программы обработки изображений. Установил и Photoshop CS3 Micro, и Adobe PhotoDelux - кнопка Scan не работает. Кнопка Copy работает исправно, сканер отправляет отсканированную страницу на принтер (т.к. принтер отключен, то выбрал опцию отправить в Microsoft Office Document Image Writer), там другая проблема (сетевая, с сохранением изображения).
В общем думаю, что тема закрыта. Надоело уже возиться с этим старьем. Попробую еще добить его, чтобы сканировал исправно, если время будет.

----------

